# 1987 bolens st120 no start



## bolensman_49 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi There,
I started up my bolens lawn tractor for the first time this season last week, it started and ran fine but the pto switch would not engage the mower. i filled it up with fuel yesterday and tried to start it up with no luck i just have the lightning bolt symbol light up. i then charged up the battery thinking it was that and still nothing. Any ideas on what it could be would be appriciated...
Thanks...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

do you understand electrics? and can you read a multimeter?,
to bypass the switch, get yourself a jumper wire and bridge from the starter switch connection on the solenoid to the battery positive on the solenoid, should the engine rotate and maybe start, this will eliminate the solenoid, then you will have to start tracing the start and run circuits and all of the safety switches, of which there are a few.

your PTO can be checked by disconnecting the two wire lead to the electromagnetic clutch (I assume yours is electric) you will need a couple of long wires to go from the battery to the wiring of the clutch, hold one lead to a clutch wire and with the other briefly stroke the other lead, the clutch should activate, if not check to see if the wiring to the clutch has frayed, if you have a multimeter set the switch to OHMS and if you place the probes together, the reading should go from the figure 1 to a zero reading, place the probes, one to each wire connector, this will show if the circuit is ok, if you don't get a reading, then the clutch is kaput, don't race out and buy a new clutch yet, we need to know how the test went, if the clutch reads ok, then you will need to check the PTO switch, this can be checked to see if voltage is coming to the PTO switch from the ignition switch and when the PTO is switched on voltage from the switch to the clutch.

lets hear what you come up with.


----------



## bolensman_49 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the info Fred i am in the midst of going through all the wiring with a multimeter and test light and will get back to you when the problem is solved. I'm good with mechanical issues but not great when it comes to an electrical issue ..
Thanks again I appreciate your reply...
Paul..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you are welcome, just hope we can get you running again.

I also meant to mention to also remove and clean the battery connectors and the battery terminals, these items can get a growth and can cause your start problem as well, don't forget to clean the earth strap bolt on to the tractor area too.


----------

